# Day laborer eaten by Morbark in Florida



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 28, 2014)

This happened last week. Why they put an untrained guy behind a 2400 is beyond reason.
Since they couldn't identify the guy right away I'm guessing they just picked him up off the street.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/landscaper-killed-by-wood-chipper-in-florida/


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 28, 2014)

Old news
Jeff


----------

